# Samsung 48H5100 54k Shopclues good deal?



## mitraark (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know if it's an error listing but the 48H5100 is selling at 54000 in Shopclues, go for it ?

Samsung 48H5100 USB-to-USB Transfer LED TV full hd joy plus series.

It's priced around 66k (minimum) in other sites, same with local dealer.

The price is too low, it's crossed the range of being a "good deal", now I'm plain suspicious 

Edit: Samsung 48H5100 48 Inches Full HD LED Television Joy Series

This other link for the same TV Model shows 39.5k 

WTF seriously ?!


----------



## Minion (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes,if you need a basic tv but philips 42PFL7977 offers better VFM.
Access Denied


----------



## mitraark (Nov 23, 2014)

39,500 in Shopclues. Samsung 48" Cannot edit title.

Here's some details written in the Info section 



> Note:-
> Product shipped will be brand new, unused, genuine make of manufacturer and in good working condition. All the information regarding the products listed is taken from the company’s website & company’s catalog.
> TV is an imported and is not from Indian market, we import these TV’s in bulk from abroad and sell it here
> There Is Seller Warranty On This Product After Purchase If Have Any Issue So You Send Back Us Same Undamaged Condition We Will Cover Repair And Send Back You On Working Condition
> ...



This is for the 39.5k listed TV, the one which is priced 54k doesn't have any such terms and conditions.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2014)

^Dude those are imported one if you face any issues with tv you will be in deep trouble I would say stay away from shopclues deals they are pretty bad at providing services.

I would suggest you to get tv locally.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep getting locally. Servicing issues are the main reason why you should get TVs locally instead of online, a friend of mine suggested


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

I also prefer buying TV online.


----------

